# Your good advice required



## Jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi there. I recently posted here for some advice on how I would free a young ferel back into a flock. After reading about what it involves, it would be be impossible to do this. The only flock are right in the town centre, and if I were to stay there feeding then scaring the flock to get the little one to copy, I think they'd be sending in the men with the white coats for me. 

I do have another option but needed to know if she would be ok. I rent a few acres of land where I keep horses and chickens and today, I took her there and have put her in a good size pen within a stable. She's very strong and healthy now, but I was wondering that if I set her free in a week or so, would she return there for feeding or would she fly away to find more pigeons? I got told that if I let her free she wouldn't last more than a few days in the wild, but if she had a 'base' then she would return just like homing pigeons.

I'd REALLY appreciate your good advice. She's a doll and I want to do the best for her. Thank you


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They will usually attempt to fly back to wherever they came from. I'll have to find your other thread and read about this one (refresh my memory).

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay... that was no help... 

So, can you tell us anything of this bird's history?

Pidgey


----------



## Jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Pidgey. This, I was told, was a very young bird and she was found in a box a short distance away from other pigeons so I don't know if she would even remember. My last thread was called 'Help'. And, thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jonsey...as there aren't any pigeons around the land you rent, I don't think that would be a good option. Pigeons are very social creatures and find safety within the flock. They also learn from dad where to find food, water and what predators to avoid. As this pigeon doesn't have dad to learn from.
If the pigeon is human identified, the best would be to find a rehabber with more pigeons that will be released and give your little one time to spend time with them and be released when they are. Certainly, doing so will increase this bird's odds of survival.


----------



## Jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

You're right. I think I need to start asking around. Actually, on my way to work I often pass a few trailers where some people are letting their racers out. Next time I spot them I'll stop and ask. Thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Best not to do that (asking racers) as they usually think most wild pigeons need to be gotten rid of.

Pidgey


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

jonesy, i notice that you are in the UK in Wales,
Feefo has a very good link somewhere with a list of re-hab/sanctuaries etc in the uk all marked out on a google map, but for the life of me I cant find it at the mo (brain dead lol).
I'm sure she'll be on and post it (or someone else may find it & post) which may be a better solution.


----------



## Jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

Pidgey said:


> Best not to do that (asking racers) as they usually think most wild pigeons need to be gotten rid of.
> 
> Pidgey


Ah, not so good then. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

Quazar said:


> jonesy, i notice that you are in the UK in Wales,
> Feefo has a very good link somewhere with a list of re-hab/sanctuaries etc in the uk all marked out on a google map, but for the life of me I cant find it at the mo (brain dead lol).
> I'm sure she'll be on and post it (or someone else may find it & post) which may be a better solution.


Hi Quazar. That'd be great. Hopefully she'll see this and post the link. There's no way that I can just let her out. She's way too sweet. She wont fly away anyway. I keep holding her up in the air.....she flies off onto the floor then she flies back on to me.


----------



## Jonesy (Apr 20, 2011)

I just found this. Looks promising. 
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm


----------

